
How to Self-Publish a Bestseller: Over 400 Books Sold in 10 Days - mfishbein
https://medium.com/@mfishbein/how-to-self-publish-a-bestseller-4ea345a4d2c3#.l7bor8kze
======
Tomte
400 sales constitute a "bestseller"?

Damn, the book industry must be really dead.

